# In the market for a 5wt



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

OK, Been searching Ebay and some fishing sites for a deal on a higher end 5wt rod only. Well, the deals are not there and I am getting antsy....

I have been fishing a couple cheap rods with great line and OK reels and I am ready to take a couple more baby steps and get a better rod. I have casted a few that I like but am open to some suggestions as well.

I like the helios by orvis best but the 6-8 bills plus scares the heck out of my financial situation.

I am lucky enough to be coming into a few bucks from a deal with my kid (soon to be 18) and his car and tire situation...enough about that but pay backs are wonderful.

I am looking for something in the 3 to 5 bill range, I know there is a ton of options and I will want to try them out, but I sure could use some guidance.


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

I love my Sage. Can cast well on windy days and have enough sensitivity for nymphing. The Echo rods seem really nice too. My Bro. loves his TFO. I also have an old rod that probably sold for $60 back in the day but it is perfectly balanced and just fits me well. Best thing is to test a few and see what you like best, don't shop by price tag.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

no matter what you choose throw it before you buy it!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

For the money no rod on the market I've seen can touch the Echo Carbon. Can be had for under 200 bucks. If you want to spend more I would seriously check out the Orvis hydros for under 500. Redington CPX is a nice rod but pretty fast. Doesnt do as well for in close, small dry fishing. Other than that IMHO you're going to have to kick down retail on a top end Scott, Sage, winston, or Orvis (helios). You're looking at 700 dollar ballpark on those. I can't believe Orvis is FINALLY making good rods... A little late to the game but exceptional now. 

Personal preference matters more than my opinion. Personally, I've cast a lot of TFO rods over the years and never liked any of them but if you like the way they cast and fit your stroke (fast, aggressive short stroke) then go for it. They are a good price and top notch warranty.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Where can one test drive the Echo?


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

I think that I will have to hold off and save a few more bills...I want the helios.

I am still open though if something else comes along, going to hit the streets and try some more options out.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Honestly the difference between the hydros and helios is very small.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

MRFC still has some Sage VT2 586 rods in stock (8.5 foot 5wt) for $259. The VT2 is my favorite 5wt. MSRP was $475 on these sticks.

http://www.mrfc.com/MadisonRiverShopping/Search.aspx?Advanced=1

Search by the category "clearance fly rods." Depending on what you want to spend there are some other nice deals in there too.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

flyguy7 said:


> Honestly the difference between the hydros and helios is very small.


Doesn't the Hydros use the exact same blank as the Helios? Just different hardware?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

The best advice is to cast whatever you buy before you buy. Different rods will suit different casting styles regardless of cost. I once casted a $600 + Sage and a $160 Cabelas rod side by side and I could not deny that the I casted the Cabelas rod better. I bought the Cabelas rod. By the way the Cabelas LST is a very good rod for the money.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Well....great reports and advice. Thank you to all for the support and suggestions to try.

I went to Anglers den Saturday and my friend who works there took me out to chunk everything in the store to figure out what worked for me. We casted everything in the store from rods out of my price to the lower end OK rods. 

Well, I stewed in my head, money, castability, my fishing needs and ability, warranty, and etc...and ended up buying the sage vantage in the 9' 2 piece 5wt. After my purchase I went to a couple local community ponds and WOW what a diffence in my my casting ability... I love the feel of the bite, the easy stroke to cast, and the backbone when I needed it. Great rod and I hope to have many years of enjoyment with it.

Again, Thanks to all of you for your input.

Fish1on


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good choice; Sage makes a great fly rod.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

fish1on said:


> Well....great reports and advice. Thank you to all for the support and suggestions to try.
> 
> I went to Anglers den Saturday and my friend who works there took me out to chunk everything in the store to figure out what worked for me. We casted everything in the store from rods out of my price to the lower end OK rods.
> 
> ...


That is a far cry from the Helios and the Winston's LOL Vantage is a great beginner rod too. I think it is the equal replacement to the old Discovery (not the DSII). That rod felt awesome too. AND your rod is USA! o-||

This is a prime example of, everyone casts different and it is TRULY something one has to pick for themselves. No one can pick it for you.

I am glad this rod is a Medium to fast rod, that is good as I hear sooooo many going for the FAST canons, which I feel covers and therefore creating too many casting mistakes.
Just my feeling on it.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

madonafly said:


> I am glad this rod is a Medium to fast rod, that is good as I hear sooooo many going for the FAST canons, which I feel covers and therefore creating too many casting mistakes.
> Just my feeling on it.


I am not sure I agree. In fact I respectfully disagree with my less than great fly fishing experience. I think the faster the rod the more precise your casting timing must be to cast it. A slower rod is generally a little more forgiving thus a little better for beginners. I really think that is why I was able to cast the Cabelas LST better than the Sage ( because the sage was just too fast for my less than perfect casting) IMHO. But you are right that every caster has a different cast. The beauty of today's modern rods is that they can be custom fit to individual casting styles. It is also there disadvantage because it makes one have to search for a rod that "fits".


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought that you were both saying the same thing.
The medium/fast rod is more forgiving than a fast action rod.
A fast action rod can create more mistakes, if not cast correctly.

My fast action rod works great for me until I get tired. You can always tell when that happens, my casting loop suffers.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

campfire said:


> madonafly said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad this rod is a Medium to fast rod, that is good as I hear sooooo many going for the FAST canons, which I feel covers and therefore creating too many casting mistakes.
> ...


I have seen students take fast action rods and even with the fact that they are flailing the rod they are casting distance and even hitting targets, but their form is terrible and the timing leaves much to be desired. Try that withe a slower action rod and you will have a mess. Slower action teaches you to correctly slow dow and wait for the line to unfold. You can get away with much more sloppiness with a faster rod, but I do agree that fast action is a must for distance and accuracy. I wouldn't have my trophy if it wasn't for a BIIx (which really isn't all that fast), plus they are a must for big flies and wind.
Glass and Bamboo rods are a dream for roll casting.

I say, those that fish with a fast action rod...try fishing a slower or medium action rod for one month, then go back to that fast and talk about accuracy and form then


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fly fishing is complicated.


----------

